# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Телефонные коды Беларуси

## JAHolper

*Порядок набора*

Для всех неместных звонков требуется набрать 8, дождаться гудка (исключение составляют некоторые цифровые АТС), 0 для соединений внутри страны и при звонках на мобильные телефоны (исключение — звонки на номера специальных сервисов), либо 10 для международных звонков.

*Географические коды*

Код зоны состоит из двух знаков, затем следует внутризоновый код населённого пункта (1 или 2 цифры), затем номер телефона. Для Минска и Минского района код города отсутствует - 17 (+375 17 xxx-xx-xx).

15 — *Гродненская область*
    15 1 1 x-xx-xx — Берестовица    15 1 2 x-xx-xx — Волковыск    15 1 3 x-xx-xx — Свислочь    15 1 4 x-xx-xx — Щучин    15 1 5 x-xx-xx — Мосты    15 2 xx-xx-xx — Гродно    15 2 xx-xx-xx — Гродненский район    15 6 1 x-xx-xx — Лида    15 6 2 x-xx-xx — Слоним    15 6 3 x-xx-xx — Дятлово    15 6 4 x-xx-xx — Зельва    15 9 1 x-xx-xx — Островец    15 9 2 x-xx-xx — Сморгонь    15 9 3 x-xx-xx — Ошмяны    15 9 4 x-xx-xx — Вороново    15 9 5 x-xx-xx — Ивье    15 9 6 x-xx-xx — Кореличи    15 9 7 x-xx-xx — Новогрудок
16 — *Брестская область*    16 2 xx-xx-xx — Брест    16 2 xx-xx-xx — Брестский район    16 3 4x-xx-xx — Барановичи    16 3 1 x-xx-xx — Каменец    16 3 2 x-xx-xx — Пружаны    16 3 3 x-xx-xx — Ляховичи    16 4 1 x-xx-xx — Жабинка    16 4 2 x-xx-xx — Кобрин    16 4 3 x-xx-xx — Берёза    16 4 4 x-xx-xx — Дрогичин    16 4 5 x-xx-xx — Ивацевичи    16 4 6 x-xx-xx — Ганцевичи    16 4 7 x-xx-xx — Лунинец    16 5 3x-xx-xx — Пинск    16 5 1 x-xx-xx — Малорита    16 5 2 x-xx-xx — Иваново    16 5 5 x-xx-xx — Столин
17 — *Минская область*
    17 2xx-xx-xx — Минск    17 3xx-xx-xx — Минск    17 5xx-xx-xx — Минский район    17 1 3 x-xx-xx — Марьина Горка    17 1 4 x-xx-xx — Червень    17 1 5 x-xx-xx — Березино    17 1 6 x-xx-xx — Дзержинск    17 1 7 x-xx-xx — Столбцы    17 1 8 x-xx-xx — Узда    17 1 9 x-xx-xx — Копыль    17 4 2x-xx-xx — Солигорск    17 7 7x-xx-xx — Борисов    17 7 0 x-xx-xx — Несвиж    17 7 1 x-xx-xx — Вилейка    17 7 2 x-xx-xx — Воложин    17 7 3 x-xx-xx — Молодечно    17 7 4 x-xx-xx — Логойск    17 7 5 x-xx-xx — Жодино    17 7 6 x-xx-xx — Смолевичи    17 9 2 x-xx-xx — Старые Дороги    17 9 3 x-xx-xx — Клецк    17 9 4 x-xx-xx — Любань    17 9 5 x-xx-xx — Слуцк    17 9 6 x-xx-xx — Крупки    17 9 7 x-xx-xx — Мядель
21 — *Витебская область*
    21 2 xx-xx-xx — Витебск    21 2 xx-xx-xx — Витебский район    21 3 0 x-xx-xx — Шумилино    21 3 1 x-xx-xx — Бешенковичи    21 3 2 x-xx-xx — Лепель    21 3 3 x-xx-xx — Чашники    21 3 5 x-xx-xx — Сенно    21 3 6 x-xx-xx — Толочин    21 3 7 x-xx-xx — Дубровно    21 3 8 x-xx-xx — Лиозно    21 3 9 x-xx-xx — Городок    21 4 4x-xx-xx — Полоцк    21 4 5x-xx-xx — Новополоцк    21 5 1 x-xx-xx — Верхнедвинск    21 5 2 x-xx-xx — Миоры    21 5 3 x-xx-xx — Браслав    21 5 4 x-xx-xx — Шарковщина    21 5 5 x-xx-xx — Поставы    21 5 6 x-xx-xx — Глубокое    21 5 7 x-xx-xx — Докшицы    21 5 8 x-xx-xx — Ушачи    21 5 9 x-xx-xx — Россоны    21 6 2x-xx-xx — Орша
22 — *Могилёвская область*
    22 2 xx-xx-xx — Могилёв    22 2 xx-xx-xx — Могилёвский район    22 3 0 x-xx-xx — Глуск    22 3 1 x-xx-xx — Быхов    22 3 2 x-xx-xx — Белыничи    22 3 3 x-xx-xx — Горки    22 3 4 x-xx-xx — Круглое    22 3 5 x-xx-xx — Осиповичи    22 3 6 x-xx-xx — Кличев    22 3 7 x-xx-xx — Кировск    22 3 8 x-xx-xx — Краснополье    22 3 9 x-xx-xx — Шклов    22 4 0 x-xx-xx — Мстиславль    22 4 1 x-xx-xx — Кричев    22 4 2 x-xx-xx — Чаусы    22 4 3 x-xx-xx — Чериков    22 4 4 x-xx-xx — Климовичи    22 4 5 x-xx-xx — Костюковичи    22 4 6 x-xx-xx — Славгород    22 4 7 x-xx-xx — Хотимск    22 4 8 x-xx-xx — Дрибин    22 5 xx-xx-xx — Бобруйск
23 — *Гомельская область*
    23 2 xx-xx-xx — Гомель    23 2 xx-xx-xx — Гомельский район    23 3 0 x-xx-xx — Ветка    23 3 2 x-xx-xx — Чечерск    23 3 3 x-xx-xx — Добруш    23 3 4 x-xx-xx — Жлобин    23 3 6 x-xx-xx — Буда-Кошелёво    23 3 7 x-xx-xx — Корма    23 3 9 x-xx-xx — Рогачёв    23 4 0 x-xx-xx — Речица    23 4 2 x-xx-xx — Светлогорск    23 4 4 x-xx-xx — Брагин    23 4 5 x-xx-xx — Калинковичи    23 4 6 x-xx-xx — Хойники    23 4 7 x-xx-xx — Лоев    23 5 0 x-xx-xx — Петриков    23 5 1 x-xx-xx — Мозырь    23 5 3 x-xx-xx — Житковичи    23 5 4 x-xx-xx — Ельск    23 5 5 x-xx-xx — Наровля    23 5 6 x-xx-xx — Лельчицы    23 5 7 x-xx-xx — Октябрьский*
Нумерация ISDN*
    17 210-xx-xx — Минск    17 211-xx-xx — Минск    17 217-xx-xx — Минск    17 210-3x-xx — Брест    17 210-6x-xx — Витебск    17 210-7x-xx — Гомель    17 210-8x-xx — Гродно    17 210-9x-xx — Могилёв
*МНТС, АМТС, МНТС-1, МНТС-2*
    13 — Заказные и справочные службы МНТС и АМТС    14 — Заказные и справочные службы МНТС и АМТС    18 — Заказные и справочные службы МНТС и АМТС    20 — МНТС-1    24 — МНТС-2
*Негеографические телефонные коды*

*Мобильная связь*

При наборе номеров в сетях мобильной связи действуют те же правила, что и в сетях фиксированной связи. В дополнение к этому:
_    для внутрисетевых звонков достаточно набрать 7-значный номер xxx xx xx.
    абоненты Velcom для звонков в Минск могут набирать #xxx xx xx, а для звонков в областной центр области, на территории которой находится абонент могут набирать #xx xx xx.
    абоненты МТС для звонков в Минск могут набирать # xxx xx xx, а для звонков в областной центр области, в которой зарегистрирован номер могут набирать # xx xx xx._
    +375 25 xxx xx xx — life    +375 29 1xx xx xx — Velcom    +375 29 2xx xx xx — МТС    +375 29 3xx xx xx — Velcom    +375 29 4xx xx xx — Diallog    +375 29 5xx xx xx — МТС    +375 29 6xx xx xx — Velcom    +375 29 7xx xx xx — МТС    +375 29 8xx xx xx — МТС    +375 29 9xx xx xx — Velcom    +375 33 xxx xx xx — МТС    +375 44 xxx xx xx — Velcom
*Коды 6xx, 8xx, 7xx, 9xx*    600 100 — Беспарольный доступ к Интернету    601 — Сеть универсальной персональной радиосвязи    604 — Сеть ГУ «Главное хозяйственное управление Управления Делами Президента Республики Беларусь»    602 — Услуги Аудиотекс    606 100 1111 — Доступ к Интернету по картам предоплаты    800 — Бесплатный вызов Direct Call    801 — Бесплатные справочно-информационные службы «Зелёный номер»    803 — Интерактивные опросы без выставления счёта абонентам    805 — Услуги интеллектуальной платформы    810 — Интерактивные опросы с выставлением счёта абонентам    820 — Международный бесплатный вызов (IFS)    777 — Универсальная почта    902 — Платные справочно-информационные службы
*Короткие номера экстренных служб*
    101 — пожарная аварийно-спасательная служба    102 — милиция    103 — скорая медицинская помощь    104 — аварийная служба газовой сети
Источник: Asterisk.by

----------

